# Christmas toys



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I really want to get a Christmas toy for Spike and my budgie Icarus. Does anyone know a good trust worthy site or store? I walked in to one pet store and asked if they had christmas bird toys and they looked at me like I was crazy  There are tons of cat and dog christmas toys why none for birds?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Maybe you'd have more luck making one yourself?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree with Bea- you're probably better off doing it yourself. You know what Spike likes anyway.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

sadly there is probably just not the demand for them like there is for cats and dogs, there are still alot of people out there that think birds just sit in cages and tweet once in awhile


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> there are still alot of people out there that think birds just sit in cages and tweet once in awhile


I hate those people...


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Me and my mum went looking for a bird christmas toy and there were none. So in the end we just bought a normal toy, Earl plays with anything anyway so he won't mind. 

I wish they did sell Bird's christmas toys, but i guess there isn't any company who thinks it is needed.  

And i hate those people aswell, theey get on my nerves


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I wondered the same thing you can walk into just about any store or at least here I can even a local grocery store and find some where a dog or cat or both (most of the times both unless they're sold out of one) Christmas stocking filled to the brim with toys/treats etc for the specific animal

But not one single one for a bird 

perhaps we should start making our own and selling them! Prove to people birds are not a "knick knack" they do way more then sit there and collect dust


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> they do way more then sit there and collect dust


 Yes most of our tiels help make the dust  I seen this toy I really like but Iam not sure If the site can be trusted. Is there a website I can check that shows trusted sites? The next step would be getting my dad to let me use his card


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I ordered from http://www.theperchstore.net/index.html before and the order came fast, they have lots of stuff- I'd order from the again.

This is the only xmas stuff I found from them- http://yhst-51898397859030.stores.yahoo.net/holidayitems.html


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

* You will have to persude him to use your card, hope the site doesn't let you down(if you do order the toy)  I don't know any website that you can check trusted sites sorry  

We should make our own toys and sell them shouldn't we *


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I agree, make your toys. That way you can choose what goes on it, and to be honest its so much cheaper as well. Pet stores round here seem to have a lack of toys for birds as well, its annoying.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Yes most of our tiels help make the dust  I seen this toy I really like but Iam not sure If the site can be trusted. Is there a website I can check that shows trusted sites? The next step would be getting my dad to let me use his card




Most websites will have a Big green arrow on it or on the ordering pages, stating they use a ecryption site so no one can get your card number or something similar it should say some where it is a safe site 

I've used my debit card to order from dr foster and smith, and Pet smart and I pay most of my bills on line with it as well ( I know not bird related but LOL)


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for the advice on safe sites


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Rosie said:


> I agree, make your toys. That way you can choose what goes on it, and to be honest its so much cheaper as well. Pet stores round here seem to have a lack of toys for birds as well, its annoying.



Yes pet stores do have a lack of toys, and the very few that they have they are really expensive  
Why do they make them so expensive they are for a living creature


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I wish there was more xmas stuff for birds too.  One time, and one time only, we found one of those xmas stockings with bird stuff in it. It wasn't good quality either - there was a mirror, plastic budgie toy, and a seed stick.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I found these toys http://www.thepinkbird.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=891 For Spike and http://www.thepinkbird.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=889 For Icarus the budgie. But it won't let me choose a shipping option and it asks me too  And it says they will ship to me and that shipping price is n/a. I emailed them, I hope they email me back.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

It says their shipping is a flat $5 on the homepage...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

that's what i saw to Aly, cute toy's


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I went to the checkout and all it added was the 2 toys price  No tax or anything? Well I will have to wait and see if they email me back.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow... all this talk about lack of bird toys. Hum- PetCo and PetSmart sell lots- PetSmart more so. Don't know about other stores you guys have.

HOWEVER- we moved to California from Washington State, and there is an amazing bird store here in my town. I believe you can order toys from them actually... they have an online store, but I've never spent much time looking (I can do it in person!!!)

Here's the link- Thought I'd share! 

http://www.thebirdshoponline.com/the_bird_shop.htm


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I made some xmas bird toys the other day. I will take some photos over the next couple of days to show you.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

heres a site. I think the toys are very pretty. I've ordered from this person before. She is great. http://oliversgarden.com/ Look under seasonal


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I finally ordered some toys  I got them from this site http://www.djfeathers.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=140_141 It came to about $28.24 Canadian. Which I think is good because shipping from the doctor foster place would of been $83.00 just for shipping  I really hope I get them before Christmas. I guess I will just have to wait and see. I would not shop with pink bird because I called them twice and emailed and only got one email the first time  Their lost I guess.


----------

